# Teichfolie und Falten



## Michel62 (16. Sep. 2012)

So das 500 Vlies und die 1,15 EPDM Folie sind nun im Teich drinn. Natürlich eine Falte nach der anderen die sich natürlich bei meiner Teichform und Wällen für die unterschiedlichen Pflanzenzonen sehr schlecht bis gar nicht herrausziehen lassen. Da ich später eine 2 Meter lange Ufermatte um den kompletten Teich legen werde, würden die Falten eigentlich nur im unteren Teil des Teiches zu sehen sein und nicht stören. 
Nun meine Frage. Wird die EPDM Folie durch die Falten ob groß oder klein nicht doch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen ?


----------



## Patrick K (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*

Hallo Michel 62

Ich habe zwar nur 4 Falten, aber die schon 5 Jahre und die Folie ist noch geschmeidig wie am ersten Tag  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## PeterBoden (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*



Michel62 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage. Wird die EPDM Folie durch die Falten ob groß oder klein nicht doch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen ?



Nein.

Warum befürchtest du dies?


----------



## Michel62 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*

Nun ja ich habe einfach Angst das die Folie dadurch irgendwie eine Bruchstelle bekommen könnte, ist ja auch so bei anderen Materialien.


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*

Hi

Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Ich hab auch mehrere Falten. Aber wenn du mal überlegst, sie MUSS es aushalten. Folie faltenfrei zu verlegen geht nur, wenn du eine ebene Fläche hast. Wird daraus ein minimale __ Senke, entsteht theoretisch mindestens schon irgendwo eine kleine Falte. Praktisch ist das Material aber noch dehnbar und gibt etwas nach. 
Das bedeutet also, dass Falten eine gute Anpassung an den Boden ermöglichen und eben bei einem Teich unvermeidlich sind. Das haben die Hersteller schon berücksichtigt.
Das unschöne an den falten ist, dass sie nicht flach an den Boden gedrückt werden und dann ins Wasser hinaus ragen. Deswegen ist es sinnvoll, so viele kleine Falten wie möglich, zu großen zusammen zu legen. Die lasen sich dann umlegen und mit Sand beschweren, Diese Falten stellen sich nicht mehr auf. Die kannst du gut als versteckte Kabel oder Schlauchführung benutzen und dienen den Tieren auch als Versteck. Hat also auch etwas positives. Natürlich solltest du da nicht übertreiben die Faltenbildung zu vermeiden, denn sonst dehnt sich das Material.
Ich frage mich, wie man einen Teich mit nur 4 Falten hin bekommt ?

Grüße MIchael


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*

ich mich auch .... wir haben einiges an Falten .... leider ... aber ging nicht anders.

LG Irene


----------



## Patrick K (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*

Hallo 

Einen "Teich" mit 4 Falten gefält nicht jedem ,doch bei mir war so das maximum an Volumen rauszuholen in jeder Ecke eine (wie bei den Weihnachtsgeschenken) und mir gefällt es als Koiteich genau so am besten (Koipool)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Frühjahr.....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35253

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gartenzwerch (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*

Hi ich hab auch jede Menge Falten, werde aber auch mit der Ufermatte arbeiten um sie zu verdecken. Im tiefen Wasser werde  ich sie weder ankleben noch anlegen da sie ja schöne Verstecke für die Lebewesen nächstes jahr sind.

Ich erwarte auch das sich auf der Riesenfalte die ich da habe Pflanzen im substrat (das ich dünn draufgestreut habe) festsetzen.:smoki

Da ich einen Naturähnlichen Teich haben möchte passt das für mich gut.

Viele Grüsse

Robert


----------



## Michel62 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*

Super, dann brauche ich mir darum ja keine Gedanken mehr zu machen. Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem mit dem Substrat, ob ich mir Spielsand aus dem Baumarkt oder doch lieber Mainsand mit der Körnung 0-2 mm von Baywa liefern lasse. Preislich ist da bei 1 Tonne kein Unterschied, und der Baumarkt liegt gerade mal 5 Min entfernt. Es soll eigentlich ein Pflanzenteich werden . Allerdings bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht doch einen kleinen Besatz von Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen oder Stichlingen dann nächstes Jahr einsetze.


----------



## pyro (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*

Schau mal in meinen Teichbauthread rein - ich habe auch 500er Flies und 1,15er EPDM. Anfangs sehr viele Falten - nach einiger Zeit wurde es immer weniger. Substrat habe ich Sand vom Aushub im Teich.


----------



## Michel62 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichfolie und Falten*

Ich kenne dein Thread, da habe ich mir ja eigentlich den Aufbau des Teiches abgeschaut und die meisten Tipps her. Den Aushub möchte ich nicht verwenden, da bei uns im Garten halt früher recht viel Abfall beseitigt wurde. Im Moment tendiere ich dafür 1 Sack Spielsand mit einem Sack Mauersand zu vermischen, wegen dem Lehmanteil.


----------

